

Image recognition in mobile game dev and testing - kallesverige
http://mobiledevandtest.com/testdroid/7896/mobile-game-testing-part-2-ui-and-functionality-image-recognition

======
taalasmaa
There are different ways to recognize content from images. For example,
"template matching" is just one technique for finding small parts of an image
which match a template image. Imo, it is very handy even for recognizing UI
elements and graphics resized and/or rotated in different form.

